# Loss meet *CHANGE OF DATE*, Birmingham. *update on first post - please read*



## Charlotteee

Hi Ladies,

I know this should probably go in the forum meet section, but i didnt think it was appropriate as that is full of the women meeting up with there babys.

I was thinking of us meeting up somewhere central to us all. Maybe for a girly day shopping, a bite to eat, and a chat about everything.

Or maybe a night out on the town, us girlys just having a boogie, and maybe stay in a hotel.

I don't know, i just thought i'd put it forward to you all.

What are your thoughts?

xxxx


*We're now thinking May for the meet*


Hotel links:
The Ramada Hotel Votes:
Express by Holiday Inn Votes:
Ibis Hotel Votes:
NiteNite Votes:
Etap Votes:
Comfort Inn Votes : ||

If anybody wants to share a room, im more than happy too :) maybe get drunk in the bedrooms hahahaaaa, maybe the younger ones will be more open to that - no offence. I just know that people over 25 usually prefer to have there privacy, please dont take this in the wrong way. But if im mistaken and you want to share, feel free :) xx


----------



## Tulip

Love the idea Lotty but don't know which I'd rather do :0S
Will see what the others say x


----------



## veganmum2be

i like the idea of this.
i dont really drink, and am not a fan of nighclubs, but i would probably come along :)


----------



## Tulip

VM2B is right about the clubbage Lotty, I'm an old cow in mind if not in body :)


----------



## smidgen

i like the idea of us meeting up - would be lovely to meet you all in person to say thanks for all your support. when were you thinking of meeting up? next year i hope, as its a bit early for me.... and defo no clubbing - I'm ancient - and would be incredibly embarrassed at blubbing in a nightclub like an old woman - we'd get thrown out - as i suspect our first meet might be a very emotional day xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thats fine, i honestly don't mind what we do. I just didn't know what everybody fancied. I would much prefer the shopping and lunch. We could talk more aswell then xx


----------



## Charlotteee

And i was thinking in the new year. Maybe end of jan. Just so we have time to like book a hotel if i'm travelling quite far. And save some cash :) xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

well yes i'm deffinatly up for this :)
i've been to forum meets before, people tend to decide on leeds or the midlands as apparently they are easy to get to from everywhere.
i honestly dont mind where in the country as i like traveling.


----------



## Lexy7200

I would love to come along but im from down south so won't be able to travel up north!! But enjoy girls xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Very up for it, depending where it is. Would be great to meet you all in real life. :hugs:


----------



## shocker

I would love to go! Ive always wanted to go to a bnb meet up but then i realised i'd be totally left out as the only one without a baby or bump. I live in ireland though so i'd need pretty advanced notice so i could book everything to get over to england.Im up for either idea really sounds like fun :thumbup: perhaps if we make it for feb or march we could meet up somewhere central and then we'd have loads of time to save up and travel and stuff! Might even be a few bumps by then from those ttc :winkwink:


----------



## Charlotteee

That sounds great!!
Then we could have really good day, ooooo i hope evertbody has bumps by then :)
Now then where is central???

I'm from north west, where is everyone else from??
xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey, sounds good to me, the more notice the better so I can plan and save.

Would defo love to meet you all, shopping and lunch, maybe drinks etc would be brilliant x x

I am northwest too. But central sounds very good x x


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm from north east. xx


----------



## shocker

I have no idea where south east or any of those mean, is there any city that people could travel to? somewhere maybe in the middle to make it fair?


----------



## Drazic<3

I am on the East Coast, Norfolk way.


----------



## lolly25

I would love to come im from the north west too x x x


----------



## veganmum2be

well what about the midlands? middle of the country! so central to all?
fair distance from me but i'll still make it wherever it is.
xx


----------



## Tulip

I'm south-east so yeah could do midlands :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Count me in x


----------



## aviolet

Times like these I wish I wasn't all the way over here in the US, have fun girls :flower:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'd definitely be up for this, it would be so nice to meet up with some of you :) I've always wanted to go to a meet up but like Shocker said thought it would be weird going without a little one or a bump.

I think the idea of shopping and something to eat is a pretty good one. If you go clubbing you don't really get to chat and it isn't everyones cup of tea.

I'm in the Milton Keynes so anywhere in the Midlands would be good for me :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i dont drive, so my problem is trains. So i'll HAVE to stay in a hotel. And yeah shopping and lunch and maybe a few glasses of wine sounds good to me. Are we all settled in Midlands?? If not we can change....
And what month were you all thinkin. March is good for me so i can save up xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I don't wanna sound dumb, but are the midlands near london??


----------



## Clueless

May I suggest Birmingham and shopping in the Bull Ring? It's near the two main train stations and the coach station. There's an airport nearby for those coming in from Ireland. Plenty of places to eat and stay in the area too.


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah after looking at where the midlands are its quite far, unless i just cant read a map properly lol. Birminghams ok for me :) xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I was thinking of Birmingham too Clueless :)

It is pretty easy for most people to get to as it has good road, rail, air and coach links. Plenty of hotels and lots of shops - hasn't the Primark there got 5 floors or something? (I get very excited about Primark as we don't have one in MK!).

I reckon March would be a good time to have it. Plenty of time for people to save (especially if they need hotels and stuff) January everyone is skint after Christmas and I definitely wouldn't be able to do February as I am already booked up every weekend (two weddings and two birthdays) and I'd really like to be able to join you.


----------



## veganmum2be

ooh i love primark!
birmingham is good for me, it will take 3 hours by car apparently, however i will have to get trains, and about 3 of them looking at things lol!
however i'm very up for it, will get a hotel there.
and march will be brill. :)


----------



## Charlotteee

OOOOOOOOO PRIMARK!! We have loads near us, but i love it!! Primarni ;)

haha. And March is great for me. Would we do a weekend or weekday??

And those who live near each other if not driving maybe we could meet up at a train station and get the trains down together??

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I would definitely prefer a weekend as am at work during the week (boo to work!)


----------



## veganmum2be

i can do any time as currently dont have any commitments. :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Weekends great for me :) xxx


----------



## the_key2005

oohh ooh count me in too. Would love to come along. Birmingham is fab for me and weekend are best. Oohh this is such a fab idea, thanks so much for suggesting it Lottybump.


----------



## Charlotteee

Your welcome :) i dont have many friends so its nice that you lot are up for it, be great to meet you all. xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. I live in Surrey so quite far, although I do have a 2 yr old, so will understand if you'd rather keep it to first time mums ttc, as I know some of you have said you may feel left out if you don't have a baby. However, if no one minds and I agree to leave my 2 yr old at home with OH if its a weekend, I could spend the night with my cousins who live up the road in Stafford. 

I'd love come to get to know you all a bit better and make some friends. Let me know. If so I will have to tentatively say i'm coming as my sis' first baby is due in March and it depends when he/she arrives as will need to be here for that. 

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Personally, i don't mind a 2 yr old coming. I think its new borns that i'm most jealous of. But i dont think a 2 yr old would want to be dragged round shops lol.

But i'm fine with you comin sweetheart. The more the merrier i say :)

xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks hun but god no didn't mean I wanted to bring her with, would relish the weekend off! Have only had 2 in the last 2 yrs and wouldn't inflict the terrible twos on you all this early, it might put you all off completely, lol! Was being my usual paranoid self, worrying you may have intended it to be a meet up for future mum's to be, rather to include mum's who are ttc/recovering from mc, which would be completely understandable. xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Just noticed fluffyblue's on the thread so i'm not the only one, however thinking about this I should really correct myself as there are lots of mummies on this thread as we unfortunately have so many angel babies between us! Sorry if I offended anyone as should have worded my earlier post differently to take this into account. xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

great idea, depending on dates / work count me in :) xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I too should have made myself clear in the main post, this is for all women who have miscarried. The only reason its not in the forum meets section is because in there is where all the mummy's to be decide to meet. So i thought if i post it in here anybody who has miscarried can meet and we can all thank each other in person for helping us through such a difficult time xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i would deffintly think about coming along for a nice day out. im in nottingham so not to far from birmingham.
I would be up for a nice day in the shops of a night on the town =)
Or Spa day lol xxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

I think its a fab idea, I had also seen some meet up threads but likewise just didn't think i'd be in the right frame of mind. Its hard enough as it is at the mo as all my friends are either heavily pregnant or have new borns, so its so nice to talk to girlies who have experienced a loss as we all support one another. I don't think I could have got through the past few wks without the support from this forum. xxx


----------



## shocker

Ive been to birmingham before and i loved it! I think march would be good as i'll have to organise flights and hotel and save up :D great idea lottybump im all excited now lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

March is good for me to =)


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi everyone, 

If you look on the first page, i've put down who have said they'll come - if you feel comfortable and son't mind putting your name on the internet, do you want to tell me your real names, and i'll put it next to your username. Just so when we actually meet up we can call each other by our real names and not say something silly like hi beaniebaby :rofl:

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Lottybump said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you look on the first page, i've put down who have said they'll come - if you feel comfortable and son't mind putting your name on the internet, do you want to tell me your real names, and i'll put it next to your username. Just so when we actually meet up we can call each other by our real names and not say something silly like hi beaniebaby :rofl:
> 
> xxx

:hi: im Heather x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, I would defo be up for this, not a prob to get the train, plus if we sort the date early enough we may grab bargain ticket/flight etc.

March does sound good, but there is a chance I will be busy around wkend of march 13th as I am hoping we celebrate our anniversary in style by going to vegas to watch boxing. Obviously I am not saying arrange the meet to suit me, but I would love to be put down tentatively on whatever day we choose.

My name is Sam x


----------



## Tulip

I'm Nic :wave:


----------



## BeanieBaby

I'm Charlie xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

I'm Bexx. :) 
and read the other posts, and i hosestly dont mind if those with children come.
:)
what if some of us get BFP's? personally i wouldn't want to come along if i did get pregnant before then, as i wouldn't want to upset people :)

but if i dont, i am more than looking forward to this xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Personally, i think because we've all got a bond, there wouldn't be any hard feelings with if any of us got BFP's, and in March, there wouldn't really be many "bumps" as such.
So i honestly do not mind, i'm happy for any of you girls if you get BFP's. I think its just if people came that had bumps and didn't know what we'd been through that could become quite upsetting.

xxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, I also wouldn't mind if any ladies with BFP's are on it from our group as we are going to be sharing that journey with each other too. Also don't mind if mums bring their kiddies, I think they might find it more restricting than us as beanie says she would relish her time away lol.

For me meeting you all would be great, you have all become 'friends' to me, I share more of my feelings with you lot than I have with my nearest and dearest, so I think the meet up although it may be emotional would be more about seeing each other and enjoying the day than perhaps reminiscing about our losses but I am sure we will, but I expect with the time before we meet I am hopeful we all will have got over the worst and will look back at the good. Hope that makes sense to you all. x x :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I definitely wouldn't mind if people who have had their BFPs come along. I'm keeping everything crossed that hopefully I'll have had mine by then - well maybe not everything crossed :winkwink: I think it would be lovely if we could celebrate some BFPs at the meet.

Definitely agree with Sam that I think the day would be a great way to actually meet each other and look at it as a day for celebrating what we have all overcome and celebrating our futures :) I too share stuff on here that I haven't shared with even my closest friends and thats because I know you all understand. I definitely wouldn't have made it through these past three weeks without you all :hugs:

Everyone calls me Shazza anyway so I'm easy to remember!


----------



## Charlotteee

This is turning out excellent. I had no idea so many people would be interested :hugs:

I can't wait to meet you all. I feel like i have come such a long way since finding out bambino had gone. I would probably be an emotional wreck if i didn't have such amazing people like you girls to turn too :)

I'd just like to say thankyou to you all now, because without you, i'd be falling apart :cry:

And also, i find it so hard to believe that "god? - yeah right" has taken the babys of you fantastic women :growlmad:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Lotty, me too I thank everyone on here sometimes the best friends come from the unlikeliest places. Its like when I used look back on previous boyfriends and though uuurrrggh if I could change my life i would change that etc. But now I live by the rule of 'tapestry' every scenario has changed my life in some way, either by leading me to meet people who have and do figure in my life now, get jobs etc, so good or bad every step I have taken makes me who I am today.  If I had not had the boyfriends I had, I wouldn't have done the things I have which led me to my OH now, I wouldn't have tried for a baby, I wouldn't have joined bnb, and if I hadn't lost the babies I wouldn't have met you all. I know it may sound silly and of course I would love to have my babies but their losses have helped prepare me for the next phase, yes God may have taken them away but I read in a poem that someone posted on here, he took them not to punish but because they had already achieved their goal etc. Sounds a bit wishy washy but the small lives I shared with them, changed me so much in a very good way. Made me realise a bit more of me, and when I think and see things that way it gives me my own hope and happy feeling - may not work for others but does for me. Whatever your tonic you need to take it. 

I am in such a rambling mood today lol, hope I don't sound too harsh lol x


----------



## Drazic<3

So up for this, even if travelling anywhere from this place is a bloody nightmare! My name is Katie, pleased to meet you all :p 

And I am SO hoping I will have my BFP by March. Fingers crossed more than a few of us will :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well as for my BFP we arent going to start trying officially until 2011 ishh, so if we get caught then we get caught. I dont think we'll be that bothered :D
Well i'm starting my pill again today cos i have finally finished bleeding, so maybe this weekend we could get caught?? Not sure. But i know if we do, OH will say that i tricked him an did it on purpose :cry: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

I share Sam's philosophy. Everything that we have experienced in life - good and bad - makes us the people we are today. What doesn't break us makes us stronger. And those that support us in our hour of need are to be cherished.

You girls have been so wonderful this week. I too would have fallen apart without you. xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I think that has also contributed to being so strong. I believe like sam and nic, everything happens for a reason, and i never have any regrets. Because everything i've done, i wanted to do at the time - so i cant regret it. Its made me - ME. And if people don't like it well stuff them 

You ladies have become very close to my heart, and i know its not the best thing to say, but i hope you all have a brilliant 2010 xxx


----------



## Tulip

Lottybump said:


> You ladies have become very close to my heart, and i know its not the best thing to say, but i hope you all have a brilliant 2010 xxx

It's a lovely thing to say... onwards and upwards for us all in 2010. :flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

aw your all so lovely :)
i wouldn't have survived this past week without you all i dont think! so thanks to everyone!

really looking forward to this. wish march wasn't so far away! haha, i need to save anyway as i went silly this xmas! so march is good.
xxx


----------



## the_key2005

Ladies you have no idea how thankful I am of all your support, I wouldnt be where I am now without you all. Am definitely up for the meet up and looking forward to it. My name is Dee, hi to you all. We wont TTC until next month 2010 so hopefully (fingers crossed) we will have a BFP by March.


----------



## BeanieBaby

That's a great philosophy Sam and I agree with you completely. Two of my life's mottos are 'We will overcome..." and "Everything happens for a reason...", even if we don't know it yet, we will! 

I am also so v. grateful for all the love and support I have received since I joined this forum and especially since we lost our Beanie. I am really looking forward to getting to know you all better and to supporting one another in our road to ttc a healthy bubs. 

xxx


----------



## shocker

:hugs: I agree, if it hadnt been for bnb i would probablly have lost it, theres nothing but a helpline open for an hour a few days a week here and other than that no support after mc.Thank you all for your amazing support and for sharing your stories i cant wait for the meet up! :D We're gonna need to sort out a definate date,venue and time and also find out if we're all gonna stay overnight or just the people travelling? :hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

Hi ladies! I am currently 21 weeks pregnant after miscarriages but would have quite a bump in March and wouldn't want to upset anyone. I've only posted on the miscarriage forum a few times but it has helped me to read stories from other women who've been through what i've been through and I would love to meet you in person so long as I wouldn't be upsetting people! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My Real name is Zoie =)

I totally agree with you ladies, everything happens for a reason
and what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger!.

2010 Will be a good year i will make sure of it lol =) Me and OH are decorating and having clear and new year a new start and with new friends!!!!!

I would am really excited about meeting you all! it will be nice to be around people that know what you have been and are going through!

Zoie xx


----------



## zoe87

Aww can I just say i think this is a lovely idea...I can imagine BnB meeting being really emotional but special...Is everyone invited whos had a miscarriage? Also while im heere would like to thank you all for the support, You ladies are the only people i can talk to propley about the whole thing as no one understands me...and expect me to just forget about it!
For you that dont know me im ZOE =) From Co. Durham- North East


----------



## Charlotteee

Everyone who's had a miscarriage can come :) okay that shouldn't be a smiley face because obviously a miscarriage isn't a good thing :dohh:

But yes. You can come :)

xxxx


----------



## zoe87

:) aww brilliant..im up for it then...im reaaly shy tho but im sure once i meet up with you's it wont be the case x x


----------



## Charlotteee

No we'll have so much fun :) So what weekend in march is best for everyone??

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Any for me Lottybump =) xxx


----------



## shocker

march 20th - 21st maybe? is everyone stayin in hotels? im really shy and i'll be on my own so a bit worried


----------



## lauraperrysan

dont worry about being shy, we're all in the same boat and we all have something in common :(
just go with the flow and talk as much....or little as you feel comfortable....we'll all be nervous, only normal I think xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm shy too, i dont like meeting new people. I was bullied all the way through high school - people saying i was stupid and ugly.

So new people aren't usually on my agenda but i cant wait to meet you all. Also Shocker - If its worrying you staying in a hotel on your own, why don't we make sure we book into the same one? That way we're only across the hallway xxxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

i'll be booking into a hotel, possibly for 2 nights as brimingham is a treck and a half for me lol!
and any weekend is fine, preferably later march as i'll have been paid. hehe.

i'm a really shy/nervous person aswell, i usualy disguise that my mumbling senseless words, so you're pre warned for when you start to think ''what is she going on about?!''
:D


----------



## lolly25

Hi all just caught up with this thread march sounds great x x My name is lorraine x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im shy to ... sometimes find it hard to find things to say ... i had trouble in school aswell lotty but hey i will have to get over it some time! lol xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah thats how i think zoie. At the end of the day, there all on drugs and scrounging off the benefit, and only had there kids for the free house. I have a wonderful boyfriend and a brilliant job, look what bullying did to me :D

xxxx


----------



## stephwiggy

This does sound lovely maybe nearer the time after i have moved - i will have a fink - also if i come i may be in my wheelchair and tbh sometimes it a bit of pain if we are going out .. as i say will have a look back after ove etc


----------



## the_key2005

Am shy too, and although I moved to the UK a few years go I havent really made any real friends. All the people I know am either DH's friends or work colleagues. So am really looking forward to this and getting to make my own friends for a change. It saddens me that it took such a tragic event to for me to pluck up the courage to meet new people...eeekk


----------



## shocker

Thanks lotty that would be great im a bit nervous to be staying in somewhere im not familiar with on my own! I forgot to say aswell lol my names rebecca!


----------



## Charlotteee

Its not a problem rebecca :) 

I'd much rather stay in a hotel on my own knowing there were people there that i knew - well kind of lol xxx


----------



## shocker

lol i know what you mean! maybe if you edit the first page with a list of the people who are coming we could get an idea of numbers?


----------



## Charlotteee

I already did :D They're the people on there xx


----------



## Tulip

Lottybump said:


> Yeah thats how i think zoie. At the end of the day, there all on drugs and scrounging off the benefit, and only had there kids for the free house. I have a wonderful boyfriend and a brilliant job, look what bullying did to me :D
> 
> xxxx

Oh, and you are GORGEOUS! Have always loved your profile piccy. I'll be staying over too, looks like we'll need to book early!


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks nic, Me and OH are forever having arguments cos he calls me beautiful and i tell him i'm not. Just one of those self conscious things, don't realise i say it half of the time lol xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Can I come? :) Duno if its for just anyone, or only people who post in here, I hardly ever do anymore...


----------



## Charlotteee

Yes of course :) Anyone who's miscarried or lost angels xx


----------



## KA92

id like to come :blush: though itd depend on money and exams with uni at the time but i should be free? Names Kim(berley but no one calls me that lol)


----------



## shocker

hey lotty do you think maybe a post in the other loss section? quite possible theres others over there feeling left out at meet ups who would like to come?


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah. Would you like to do it? Or shall i?

xx


----------



## shocker

I dont mind! lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i'll post it seeings as i've started this one, and then can keep track properly :) hope you dont mind sweet x


----------



## shocker

not at all hun! hope they find it helpful to come too :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Id like to come to this but dont know if id be welcome. I lost my daughter last year in july at 21+3, she lived for 15 mins before she became an angel. I now have a son so dont know if you'd want me there


----------



## Charlotteee

I honestly dont mind because you have experienced a loss, my only concern, we'll be shopping and having dinner and a glass of wine or two, would you want to bring you son?

But YES you are more than welcome sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

I wouldnt bring my son for the reasons you said but as i said i dint know whether id be welcome as i now have a son and i dont want to upset people


----------



## Charlotteee

You wont be upsetting me, and i dont think the other girls will mind, as some of the girls coming have kids aswell.
Its just that we've all had losses and we all know what we're grieving for, other people don't understand. They think its easy to get over xx


----------



## truly_blessed

how did I miss this thread???? head up my bottom obviously :dohh:

March is likely to be first TTC month for me so I may be otherwise engaged :winkwink: but would love to be there if I can get away. 

Will let you know once first AF is here and CBFM has an idea of what's going on.

Tracey xx


----------



## Tulip

Jemma, please do come. Several of the ladies also have kids already, which provides additional challenges when coming to terms with your loss. I hope you can all support each other x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hope we get this sorted girlies, also not going to vegas now in March - we are going to South Africa for teh World Cup instead in June!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry I've been away for a couple of days over the weekend so only just caught up on whats been said.

I am free any weekend in March at the moment, would be better if I knew sooner rather than later so I can write it in on the calendar before anything else comes along :)


----------



## shocker

Jemma please do come your more than welcome! this meet up is for anyone whos suffered a loss or mulitple losses regardless of wether they have other children or not :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Weekend of 21st sounds fine to me :) xx


----------



## lolly25

yep yep me2 :thumbup:


----------



## BeanieBaby

truly_blessed said:


> how did I miss this thread???? head up my bottom obviously :dohh:
> 
> March is likely to be first TTC month for me so I may be otherwise engaged :winkwink: but would love to be there if I can get away.
> 
> Will let you know once first AF is here and CBFM has an idea of what's going on.
> 
> Tracey xx

21st should hopefully be fine for me, its defo more likely than the first two weekends. However, there's still a chance my sis will need me as she will have had the baby by then and i've promised to be on hand at the weekends so I can stay over as OH will be here to look after our daugher as not a weekday. 

On a seperate note Tracey made a good point I hadn't thought of and that's that either we'll still be trying to conceive and if so if ovulation is timed with that weekend i'm not sure I could deal with missing a month so will probs have to give it a miss. The other factor (wishful thinking) is if we conceive 1st time round like we did with other 2 pregnancies as we're trying in Jan this will be peak sickness time and I get v. travel sick in these first few wks so couldn't deal with a 6 hr round trip on my own, car or train. London would be easier but I realise the majority are from the North or the Midlands so I think the chosen destination is the fairest. 

Really want to come though so will play it by ear at the time and do my best so please keep me on the list. I may not book a hotel for these reasons just yet in the hope that my cousins in Stafford can put me up for the night last min. 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah! Much as I adore you guys, :sex: will have to take priority if the time is right!!


----------



## lolly25

Tulip said:


> Oh yeah! Much as I adore you guys, :sex: will have to take priority if the time is right!!

Yep good point but then i could :sex: before i leave and :sex: when i get back , i'll make sure i shower after lol :haha::blush:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well we're not trying so definately goin is just me? haha xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i'll be there for certain!
if i'm ovulating, i'll bring my OH and leave him in the hotel :D


----------



## lolly25

veganmum2be said:


> i'll be there for certain!
> if i'm ovulating, i'll bring my OH and leave him in the hotel :D

Sorry i was thinking this too before i thought it would be easier to go home afterwards lol,and id only bring my oh if i was stayin and ov'in, well he has his uses :haha: :rofl:


----------



## shocker

Lottybump said:


> Well we're not trying so definately goin is just me? haha xx

Im not trying either so i'll definatly be there lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hmmmm thats a good point ladies ... =/ i didnt think of that ....... what if im o'in i dont want to miss that lol x


----------



## RedRose19

im def up for that :thumbup: my real names kate :D dont worry at the meet up ill wear a label with "babyhopes10" :rofl: 

im looking forward to this... ive had two mc this year one in march at 12 weeks then nov at 7 weeks..
im just preg again.. but spotting.. so might be another mc :(


im also going to b'ham next week.. my parents surprised me with a ticket for a week and spending money... :wacko:


----------



## MrsRoughton

could i join you??? i lost 1st bean 9 weks ago and have been told today that my hormone levels have only raised by 60 in 4 days so looks like pg have ended. am devatsated. but i have my Holly so am good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs Mrs R xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Has a definate weekend been decided yet? So I can book flights etc! My OHs bday is in march too, she can stay at home tho lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Well so far we're thinking the 21st, just need the other girls to confirm if thats ok for them xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

21st is fine by me - I shall pencil it in as a possibility :)


----------



## RedRose19

well the 21st is a sunday... i cant miss anymore college... i cud do it on a saturday.. and back on the sunday.. but i cant miss college sorry.. if its a friday or sat then yes :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Sorry. Thought the 21st was a saturday. 20th then lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

thats perfect with me :thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

oohhh 20th is fab for me too. According to iPeriod (Apple app) I will be in my 2WW then.


----------



## shocker

perfect! hehe now just have to book flights and sort the hotel! anyone have suggestions for the hotel?


----------



## Charlotteee

Errrrmmm.......i'll get back to you haha xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Argh my friend has just announced that she is having a massive party for her 30th birthday on bloody Saturday 20th March :cry: I don't have many details as yet so I'm hoping her party will be in the evening and I will be able to come over during the day and then go home in time for her party. 

As soon as I know anything I shall let you know, please keep your fingers crossed that she is doing an evening thing rather than an afternoon thing as I really want to come to the meet up but I can't miss her 30th birthday :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

20th will be fine with me too girls, looking forward to it. Only thing is, I am pregnant again and I am dreaming and hoping that all will be okay this time. If it is, by March I will be second tri. I probably won't have a bump as I am already a 16/18 so plenty of room for bubs to hide in, but I will understand if it's a problem. I have to get there first, but I am trying to be positive! :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Katie you are more than welcome to come!! We're all so happy for you. We can't wait to come and give you a cuddle. And i'm gonna buy bubz a little something. Nothing too expensive. Just to say thankyou for the balloon release xxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies, I may have some suggestions for hotels in Birmingham for those that may need some. I live not far from central Birmingham so I guess i can give you an idea of whats what. There are a few hotels in the city centre not far from The Bullring and within walking distant from the train station and coach station that are affordable and clean. The Ramada in the Mailbox, Express by Holiday Inn on Lionel St, Holiday Inn on Smallbrook Queensway, The Ibis on Ladywalk in Birmingham, very central and in the middle of everything. It does get busy in the evenings in the surrounding area but the hotel is safe and clean and if you book in advance you get some real good deals. Then there is also Nitenite on Holiday St and Etap but try and avoid The Travelodge on Broad St if you can. The places I've mentioned all have websites but if you need more details feel free to contact me and if I can give first hand info on anything I'll be glad to, especially if anyone finds it all useful. Night Ladies!


----------



## analyticalema

Would I be able to join you all...? Xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Sure :D xxx


----------



## KA92

Awww dates been set :)
although im gona (also)be in second tri...im a size 8 so i cant hide my bump...if theres a bubs in me...so um i guess i shouldnt come i really dont want to upset any of you cos youv all been brilliant with me. But i hope you all have a good time anyway! :)

*you better post me some piccies!!!!*


----------



## Drazic<3

KA92 - You got good news then girlie? If I am there, don't see why we both shouldn't be? 

Lotty - you are too sweet :hugs: - Hope I still have bubs there by then. Scary days. Nice to have something to focus on and look forward to though. It will be one of my 'milestones' :)


----------



## KA92

nope but im just taking it as i am atm...if im not im not least i had a little time to enjoy it

well i dunno cos i will show :( i had a teeny bump with jamie at 12 weeks so i guess i would be at second tri...so i wouldnt want to upset anyone :(


----------



## Charlotteee

We dont care!! we've been through this together!

I think it would be different if a woman who was in 2nd tri who had never miscarried came, cos she wouldnt understand. But your both coming!! Wether you like it or not :haha:
xxx


----------



## shocker

i agree!! your all welcome to come and dont feel for a second that we wouldnt want you there because its not true! we couldnt be happier that some of the girls from this section are getting their sticky beans and honestly i think it would be very positive to have ye there, little rays of hope for us all! :D


----------



## cazza22

OOOOOoooohhh can i come too?? this is such a lovely idea lotty  bless u x x


----------



## BeanieBaby

20th pencilled in. xxx


----------



## shocker

Ok so figured we better get booking soon :happydance:
So after the fabulous suggestions, ive had a look around and the ramada looks really reasonable and nice! Prices are good and also theres reduced rates if you need more than 9 rooms not sure if we do lol. https://www.ramadabirminghamcity.co.uk/RunScript.asp?p=ASP\Pg0.asp this is the hotels page but if anyone has any better ideas thats cool! Checking in on the 19th and out on the 21st?


----------



## KA92

would we be gettin separate rooms or sharing?


----------



## shocker

I dunno? lol im so excited :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

:happydance:

Oh and Kim & Lotty, when ya gonna test? I'm gagging to know!


----------



## KA92

this week if i get time to grab a test!

next week if i dont...im so sad i worked out my due date and everything lol


----------



## fluffyblue

Ermmmm, am i still invited....


----------



## fluffyblue

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Ladies, I may have some suggestions for hotels in Birmingham for those that may need some. I live not far from central Birmingham so I guess i can give you an idea of whats what. There are a few hotels in the city centre not far from The Bullring and within walking distant from the train station and coach station that are affordable and clean. The Ramada in the Mailbox, Express by Holiday Inn on Lionel St, Holiday Inn on Smallbrook Queensway, The Ibis on Ladywalk in Birmingham, very central and in the middle of everything. It does get busy in the evenings in the surrounding area but the hotel is safe and clean and if you book in advance you get some real good deals. Then there is also Nitenite on Holiday St and Etap but try and avoid The Travelodge on Broad St if you can. The places I've mentioned all have websites but if you need more details feel free to contact me and if I can give first hand info on anything I'll be glad to, especially if anyone finds it all useful. Night Ladies!


Helloo fellow Brummie :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Of course you are fluffyblue. Its not an invite only thing. If you want to come - then come :)
We'd love you to be there.
And tulip - i'm due on around the 9th, so im just gonna see how i go with the sore boobs and stuff and then wait and see, but if i am - i think i may end up being a single mummy :(
Kim i worked mine out too!! 25th September HAHAHAHA xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi fluffyblue, nice to have you coming along. Girls keep us posted on the test results. Am freaking out a little, according to my calculations first AF after mc should have been here 3 days ago but could just be a longer cycle then my normal pre bfp and mc, so trying to remain calm.:cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well im not pregnant. AF showed up today. Suprisingly x


----------



## Charlotteee

Right girls, we need to get cracking with plans, and final numbers. Who's definately coming? Also about to pm wobbles see if she can make this sticky, and all you ladys that have had your bfp's, none of us give a shittt, your coming! Wether you think your offending or not!! You were here for us when we lost, and we were here for you, and we're all reeeaally happy for you :) so lets get organising :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Its not my fault!! Its been doing it all night!! Grrrr lol xx


----------



## truly_blessed

bless her, she's so excited she's double posting again ;-) xx


----------



## Charlotteee

truly_blessed said:


> bless her, she's so excited she's double posting again ;-) xx

Its not meeee. Honest :rofl: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

COME ON GIRLSSSS! I know your all online ;) xx


----------



## shocker

LOL ok, so we need confirmation that people are coming cause we totally need to book the hotel! Are we sharing rooms or getting our own?


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i've updated the first page with a few hotels that key_2005 suggested, so we all need to decide which ones we like, thats if we all wanna stay in the same hotel, and also with me only being 18 and this is a first for me, i'd preferably like to share, but i snore - so be warned :rofl: xx


----------



## shocker

LMFAO!! its ok we'll just have a few drinks and no-one will mind! :rofl: I'd rather share aswell cause otherwise i'd be all like ahhh im alone in a hotel :rofl: where is everyone tonight??? lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I know you boring buggers :haha: kiddinggggg

Yeah well then thats settles rebecca - im with you :rofl:

Errrmm i dunno which hotel though. I'll wait till everyone wakes up and inputs til we decide eh xx


----------



## shocker

hahaha!! yeah babyhopes10 is on holiday but i know drazic is online lol we're gonna have to start bugging people on facebook if their not careful :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I love how we're planning on here and facebook :rofl: and i think katie is feeling like she doesnt want to come because she's pregnant again. But WE DONT CARE!! We're over the moon for you all with your :bfp:!!!


----------



## KA92

I'm stillll cominggg. Cos me and katie are preggers we could share to make it easier?just a thought?


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim - whos marie? You mean KaTie? :haha:
And yaaay :) well we'll wait for katie to get her bum back on the thread, and you two can decide then :) xx


----------



## shocker

she never said marie? :rofl: 
I made a blinkie.... I have a serious blinkie making problem hahaha
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/Clarice415/bnb.gif


----------



## veganmum2be

hey girls.
:)
i'm going to book hotel later this month, and then train fares next month.
i'll be staying in a hotel friday and saturday night cos its such a long trip for me.

and eeeek i just looked a train fares, its been ages sinse i have got a train and the prices are crazy!!

looking forward to it :)

Ps. does any one know of a decent priced hotel close to train station with a pool!? i cant seem to find one, i love staying in hotels with indoor pools lol, so i can go for midnight swims :)
xxxxx


----------



## shocker

YAY!!! have you looked into getting a flight? its usually cheaper than the train? And yeah i'll probablly have to stay two nights aswell im flying over from ireland :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah im staying the friday and saturday too. And becky she did, she just edited it :rofl: dont make me think im going crazy :haha:

Wooo veganmum2be, im gonna book mine this payday aswell i think, but i didnt know if we all wanted to check in the same hotel? Cos if we do then we'll all have to decide which hotel we want x


----------



## KA92

Damn lotty you saw it before I'd edited lol I'm
on iPod hence why most posts don't make sense lol. How is everyone travelling?I was planning to erm drive lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I have had some good news and that is that I can definitely come :happydance:

My friend has let me know that her birthday party is going to be the weekend after so no worries about me not being able to make it now.

I will probably come but not stay over as it will only take me an hour to drive to Birmingham anyway. I've put the date in my diary and told OH I am busy that day.

Not long now ladies :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Im on train, which means when you all see me i'll be as white as a ghost, i hate trains, and boats, and planes haha. I've just looked and its £38. Also, im going to start a spreadsheet that will basically have all our usernames and real names on it - your travel itinerays, like train station, airport, times to be there. Its just so everybody knows where everyone should be and also it makes it easier for everyone. If anyone else has any other suggestions to stick on the spreadsheet please feel free to say :) xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yayyy shazza - im so happy you can make it :) also, did u remove me off facebook? you sent me a msg saying thanks for accepting the request and now i cant get on your page xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Also - im going to bed now, so i'll catch up tomorrow dinner when im on, im hoping to see at least 5 pages of posts :rofl:
No spamming now ladies!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

ah never thought of flying, will look into that now!

i really dont mind what hotel, as long as its easy findable from either airport or train station haha. xx

i'll need to book next week, (i know if i dont pay for it right away i'll spend then not have the money lol!)
xxx

edit: checked flights, and it's silly expencive as my nearest airport is tiny and it seems they only have one company that will do uk flights there and its over £300...so i'll be coming by train. xxxx

and this is the cheapest hotel i can find and looks nice and pleasant. :) but i dont mind where we go. xx
https://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/87069_comfort-inn-city-centre-birmingham.aspx

also dont know if people are interested but this hotel does rooms that sleep 6 but it involves being in bunk beds lol!
https://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/152135_hatters-birmingham-birmingham.aspx


----------



## shocker

Lol i dont mind bunkbeds at all ive stayed in a 12 person room with bunkbeds in the past and it was hilarious! Dont think it would be a problem but we should give the prego ladies priority when it comes to being on the bottom bunk!! :rofl: I'd say you'd get a good deal on ryanair! they're handy for short flights nice and cheap!


----------



## Tulip

OMFG I am quite simply THE worst wife in the world. Looking at the thread title, something dawned on me: 20th March is Kevs birthday :rofl:

So needless to say I am GUTTED I won't get to meet you lot :( But we had agreed to go away and do stuff we couldn't do if we were preggers (like horseriding).

God I am sooo shit! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tulip said:


> OMFG I am quite simply THE worst wife in the world. Looking at the thread title, something dawned on me: 20th March is Kevs birthday :rofl:
> 
> So needless to say I am GUTTED I won't get to meet you lot :( But we had agreed to go away and do stuff we couldn't do if we were preggers (like horseriding).
> 
> God I am sooo shit! xxx

Oh no - silly billy :dohh:

I was really looking forward to meeting you as well :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh dear tulip, im so gutted i cant meet you :dohh:

Never mind eh.
And yeah i dont mind bunk beds :rofl: that could be hilarious xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

It seeming to me now that not many people are actually wanting to come, not heard from half the girls on the front page for quite a while. 

So i dont know what to suggest for the best now :| x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i am still up for the meet hopefully i will have my crap sorted by then, i live in birmingham so no need to book a hotel


----------



## veganmum2be

how many have actually confirmed? xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

All the ones in pink on the first post x


----------



## MrsRoughton

can you change me from nameless to Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## KA92

Maybe they havnt looked in a bit?I'd give it a few more weeks then see?


----------



## shocker

Id say just pm them if they've said they'll come cause its most likely that they havnt been in here in a while since a few are preggers :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Hey hun I dont need a room as I just live 2 miles from Birmingham City Centre, but great choice of hotels xxxx


----------



## ellahstruts

i am up for this, not this one though, as i am preg at the minute but def the next one, any night club, any hotel, i am up for it, i will bring a bottle of vodka with me xxx


----------



## shocker

:rofl: @ the vodka comment!! Kim and katie are pregnant too hun and they're still coming so dont feel that you cant come because of that because your very welcome to still come if your up for it :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Im intending to do lots of bump rubbing with these preggo ladies !


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah shockers right, there will be pregnant women there so it doesnt matter, you can come :) and we're not going to get drunk either, we're going for shopping and dinner and stuff. Just to meet the girls that supported us when we miscarried. And yeah heather im the same :) i cant wait to see your bumps girls, i know i said i'd get katie something for the baby for doing the balloon launch and including me on the balloon, but now i feel like im leaving kim out :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Right we have 8 people confirmed, i think we can safely say the meet is going ahead :happydance: x


----------



## shocker

:happydance: woooooooooo


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi Girls,

I've started a spreadsheet, is this ok???

If you can think of anything else to add, and also answer the questions that you can. 
I put hotel for if we end up in different onesan i'll fill that in when we book it, and train time arrival so that we know what time others arrive, so we're not alone for that long. And we can meet each other at train station possibly?

Also the willing to share, it could make things cheaper? And please dont be put off by the clubbing thing, if enough girls say they want to then i dont mind going, but again it depends on preferances,

Hope this is ok xxx
 



Attached Files:







BNB meet 2.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 16


----------



## veganmum2be

i usualy wouldnt be seen dead in a nightclub and i dont drink, but i'll go along with anything.

meeting train station is cool for me. i get lost easy!
and i'm happy to share with all or whoever. : )
xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well if you would prefer not to come clubbing, then its fine. I was thinking shopping in the day, out for a meal at night, then back to the hotel? I was thinking of after the meal if some girls wanted to go out and others didnt, we could maybe split there?? If people dont want to its fine :) xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

all sounds fine to me.: )


----------



## shocker

Im up for anything!! maybe we could see if theres a show on? if people dont drink (or cant cause there preggo lol) then a show could be nice!! The spreadsheet is too small to read lol sorry!


----------



## analyticalema

I'd still love to come if I can...I've not been on as much since returning to the chaos of my job. What are the details for meeting? 
Emma. Xx


----------



## shocker

analyticalema said:


> I'd still love to come if I can...I've not been on as much since returning to the chaos of my job. What are the details for meeting?
> Emma. Xx

:thumbup:
Well its on the 20th of march in birmingham, most of us are travelling from from around the uk and ireland so we are staying in a hotel, would you need a hotel and if so would you like to share or have your own? :flower:


----------



## fluffyblue

shocker said:


> Im up for anything!! maybe we could see if theres a show on? if people dont drink (or cant cause there preggo lol) then a show could be nice!! The spreadsheet is too small to read lol sorry!

How about a Comedy Club thats suitable for all and its on Broad Street which is where the main nightlife is. Its all seated for those preggo ladies and those who dont wanna drink dont need to those that want to can?


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies im so excited i would love to meet up so badly.. though oh is being weird.. saying omg you cant go meet ppl off the internet drving me crazy.. in a way hes right but its not the same thing but i cant get him to see it that way :dohh:.. is there anything which would make him relax about it all... cuz at this rate he wont let me go... but i want to :(


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls. I would also love to come but I will have to see nearer the time how finances are as I've got lots on in next couple of months.

If I'm coming I will just book seperately later on! Great idea though girls.

Re the above message about OH's views on meeting up with people from internet - I think my OH would also feel a bit strange about it. But thats because he has never used forums like this and i think he just doesn't understand the support that you can get from people you have never even met!


----------



## veganmum2be

my OH is weird about it too. i know he'll text me constantly lol. 

i might have to book a hotel on my own now, as i've had a horriblle mess up with virgin media and now i owe them lots of money this month. so i'll have to book somewhere last min. i wont be online much in the next week or so, so i'll catch up with this later xxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well, my oh is fine about it. He meets people on his car forum all the time. So he's fine with it, and he said it makes change that i have friends.

Just say to him, look - these girls have helped me through a very difficult time, it wasnt for them, i would probably have taken everything out on you and we wouldnt be together through so much arguing. I'm going with one of them (shocker?) and maybe introduce her to your husband so he knows she's not a weirdo :haha:

And see how he goes from there?

Comedy club sounds good. Do they have well know comedians on? And how much do you think tickets would be for it? Im on a budget haha xx


----------



## veganmum2be

Lottybump said:


> Comedy club sounds good. Do they have well know comedians on? And how much do you think tickets would be for it? Im on a budget haha xx

ditto the budget. 
train fares are going to be about £80
hotel i'm expecting anywhere between £40 a night - £70 a night.
and spending money will have to be limited to £100 or thereabouts anyway.

but when we go to eat, i'm limited to drinks or salad or chips cos i'm vegan and the world doesn't cater for vegans :( so at least that will be cheap! haha


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

I am still up for this, will be skint though as OH has been made redundant. Anyone want to look at sharing a cheapo room? 

-x-


----------



## Charlotteee

My train fare is £45, hotel i've looked i about £45 a night, and im coming up on the friday because its easier than travelling at 7 in the morning on saturday, so im on two nights, and Bexx, what was that website that had bunkbeds?? Katie - i dont know if you'd be up for bunkbeds but when i looked at the link bexx gave, i think there was 3 bunk beds in a room, and it wasnt THAT dear either. Also sorry about oh being made redundant. I was made it in 08, and its horrible, tell him to not give up looking for work, it WILL come around. If you look on post one, theres some links for hotels xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i dont mind sharing with anyone.. shocker do you wanna share since were travelling together?? maybe we cud meet up soon.. might get my oh to relax abit


----------



## RedRose19

which hotel is everyone staying at?? wud be great of we all got in the same one


----------



## Charlotteee

Not sure yet, i think we all need to look around and suggest hotels, and whichever is cheapest/nicest we will decide and book then?? When is the best time to book for everyone? I can book from next wednesday.
I think if we decide a hotel from the list on the first post? Or if anybody does see somewhere cheaper tell me and i'll add it :)

xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure how close this is... so bad at direction.. but they are offering a twin room for 40 pounds.. thats 20 each... 

https://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/87069_comfort-inn-city-centre-birmingham.aspx


----------



## Charlotteee

I think so far, comfort inn is the cheapest, and it looks nice and cosy. Do we all agree on this one? I think i'd like this one myself.
Its £36 for a single room by the way girls.

Thanks Kate xx


----------



## RedRose19

no prob if u go on laterooms.co.uk they have a list of prices to compare and also how close or far to the city centra... its a great web site


----------



## Drazic<3

I could do £36, then just need to sort my travel from this distant corner of the globe. Are you girls all still okay with me coming along? Not that I dare think that far ahead for anything other than this trip.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls, so sorry for not checking in for a while. I'm still tentative because of my sis's baby being due March but also the location (as quite far for me) and financial side of things is worrying me slightly too as not quite recovered from xmas yet and got a few things coming up! 

I also thought my OH would be a bit funny but he understands that this is v. different from other forums so he is ok with me going but we've agreed I should defo play it by ear and confirm nearer the time due to the above reasons. If I do come I guess I can either come for the day, allbeit a lot of travelling or stay with my cousins in Stafford to keep the costs down. Lottybump i'm happy for you to leave me off the spreadsheet for now if that's easier. 

xxx


----------



## shocker

babyhopes10 said:


> i dont mind sharing with anyone.. shocker do you wanna share since were travelling together?? maybe we cud meet up soon.. might get my oh to relax abit

I told charlotte i'd share with her aswell! hahaha if we get a triple room we can all share :thumbup: Im up for getting the cheap rooms im on a serious budget aswell! Im defo up for meeting up before it, hopefully if your oh like talks to me he might not be so aprehensive! I can understand why he is tho! but its totally differant on bnb for some reason i think! id never have any qualms about meeting up with someone from here because i know theyre all fab! :happydance: If my mum knew she'd be the same but i just told her i wanted to go shopping in birmingham for a break :haha: Drazic dont be so silly! your coming wether you like it or not and we're all gonna rub your bump :haha: we're delighted for you and want you to be there! Have you all looked into cheap flights on ryanair? I know its a short distance but its wayyy cheaper!


----------



## Charlotteee

I think my trains the cheapest :haha: £52 i think.

Not exactly cheap but i'd rather pay more on a train cos i hate flying.

And have you looked at the bunk bed room rebecca? 

And ok beaniebaby - i do hope you can make it though :) xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

if we get a flight to internation then our train should only cost something like 7 pound return... not even... 

yeah ok shocker :) we sud pick a time and day to meet and ill bring oh.. lol he might relax abit then..


----------



## KA92

lol becky rubbing katies bump 

sorry i cant help myself somone can say sausage and i laugh so much :(

and beanie :hug:hope you do come

im the only one from scotland got a 6 hour train journey and ill be around 18weeksish 

so forgive me ladies if im a grump...gimme some choccie ill perk right up :flower:


----------



## shocker

KA92 said:


> sorry i cant help myself somone can say sausage and i laugh so much :(

Im the same! My friends are always saying pee pee just to make me laugh lol :blush: yay bh!! ok so soon yeah? i dont mind when really im never doing anything! although thursday and sunday mornings i tend to be horribly hungover so beware! :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

18 weeks by then?! Jesus!! Its not even that far away haha x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls so sorry I havent signed on in a while. Lotty please count me as a definite also. Will be there with bells and all


----------



## Charlotteee

Shiiiitttt, i've just remembered my dream last night :( i dreamt i turned up waiting for you all and you were all trolls!! :rofl: It really scared me cos i was in birmingham on my own :haha:

Just for the record - none of you better be :rofl: 
What a bizarre dream, think it was the cheese i ate before bed x


----------



## Lolly W

Hey girls,

Am I too late to get in on this?

I haven't felt like coming online for a while but I'm back now with a vengeance!

I'm in Cardiff - anyone else coming from this area?

Also, anyone else on Facebook? I know Heather's one of my 'friends' already.

Lauren
xx


----------



## RedRose19

Lottybump said:


> Shiiiitttt, i've just remembered my dream last night :( i dreamt i turned up waiting for you all and you were all trolls!! :rofl: It really scared me cos i was in birmingham on my own :haha:
> 
> Just for the record - none of you better be :rofl:
> What a bizarre dream, think it was the cheese i ate before bed x

lol im not one you can count on that :haha: 

march is gonna be a hard month for me... so it will be nice to be with people who will really understand how i feel... :hugs: it was march last year when i lost jamie.... i really wanna go... i hope oh lets me go..


----------



## Charlotteee

No your not too late :) xx


----------



## KA92

ish lol i bet my maths sucks wait a min ill work it out if im 7+2 today and its...13th...hmm...16+5 on that weekend...lol ooooft!!!

and dw im defs not a troll (i have a new assumptions that trolls dont add you on facebook/bebo cos a few whov been spotted only come on here lol). 

Charlotte dont eat cheese! thats the moral of your dream lol 
x


----------



## KA92

oh and lauren im on facebook :)we all are really :)

hiya

omg im soo excited


sorry i posted twice but im getting forgetful!!! :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

But i love cheese!! I eat about 5 blocks n a week when pregnant :rofl: Oooo i cant wait to rub your bumpy :) xxx


----------



## KA92

lol hmmm cheese....

hmmm cheese and orange juice...and fish and chips...
im done now lol

awww :blush: you can rub my bloat right now if you want


----------



## Charlotteee

I dont mind :) Its my stalkers baby :) haha, and im talking yo and your baby also :rofl:

My mummys cooking tea now, dont know what though.

I had a DISASTER in the kitchen last night.
I was trying to cook chips in the fryer, and i poured them out the bag, but loads of ice went in too, and all the fat frothed up and exploded all over the side and floor. Im gonna kill me and tom when we live together, im the worst cook!

So have we any thouhts on what cuisine we want when in birmingham?

Indian sounds good to me :) haha,
What does everybody else fancy? xx


----------



## Tulip

Soooooooooooooooo jealous at all this pending bump rubbing!
And :rofl: at Lotty's dream. Sooooo funny.
To anyone whose OH is being funny, add us all on FB and we'll prove we're not at weird as they're imagining (just a little bit weird) xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

It wasnt funny, i was in birmingham on my own :cry::haha:
Tell your hubby to change his birthday :rofl: xx


----------



## KA92

lol feel free to rub it

though my bars hurting atm...mainly cos my mum keeps rubbing away so its all red :huff: lol

hmmm...indian...hmm...oranges

tormenting meeeee!!!:(

but indian yummyyy takeaway anyone?(im going on about your journal charlotte i swear im not mad!!!)


----------



## Charlotteee

:ROFL: im starvingg. Okay my mum didnt make my tea, she made hers, what shall i destroy tonight? :haha:

Indian and oranges? Not a good combo kim lol x


----------



## Charlotteee

Anyone watch America Idol? It started tonight. Its hilarious :rofl: x


----------



## Tulip

Lottybump said:


> It wasnt funny, i was in birmingham on my own :cry::haha:
> Tell your hubby to change his birthday :rofl: xx

After 42 years? You'll be lucky! :rofl:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Lottybump said:


> Yayyy shazza - im so happy you can make it :) also, did u remove me off facebook? you sent me a msg saying thanks for accepting the request and now i cant get on your page xx

I don't think so :wacko:

Prob FB being lame again. Send me another friend request if you can and I'll accept you again :)

Shocker whats your Facebook hun?


----------



## KA92

i know i cant help it

its mianly orange juice but oranges are creeping in

i dont even like oranges!!!

im so exciteddd!!!im watching Slumdog Millionaire im in the mood for booooggyyingg!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Lol, im having a glass of fresh orange right now, still not eaten though :( 

And Shazza i forgot your last name xx


----------



## Charlotteee

That took ages to post, and it double posted. I think stircrazy is messing with the surver again :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## Drazic<3

I'll add you all on facebook. You won't find me as I am secret after some hassle a while back, so send me your names or email addys and Ill happily add you all. 

P.s - stop talking about Indian. I cannot face it :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl: but its soooo good. I just had ham and cheese and onion crisp buttys :)

Im charlotte elvey :) - the only one!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Added you hunny! Excuse all the random shite on my page :rofl: 

I feel less sick today than yesterday, but so many things make me feel sick if I think about them. 

Like curry, or tomatos :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

See there all good signs :) this bean is sticky, i can feel it :) i accepted youuu :) 

I agree with the feeling sick thinking of tomatoes. Bleurgh :(

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Can't make it to the meet up, but any one who hasn't already can add me to fb ... Debbie Greasby x


----------



## RedRose19

my facebook is kate cooper add me ladies if you like cuz i can never find other ppl on it :rofl:


----------



## MrsRoughton

can add me its claire.p.lewis


----------



## Lolly W

babyhopes10 said:


> my facebook is kate cooper add me ladies if you like cuz i can never find other ppl on it :rofl:

I can't find you Kate! What does your photo look like?

I'm Lauren Watson in Wales network if you want to add me. Dark hair, black lacey dress.

xx


----------



## Lolly W

MrsRoughton said:


> can add me its claire.p.lewis

I must be rubbish at this! I can't find you either Claire! Help!


----------



## Lolly W

KA92 said:


> oh and lauren im on facebook :)we all are really :)
> 
> hiya
> 
> omg im soo excited
> 
> 
> sorry i posted twice but im getting forgetful!!! :haha:


What's your name? I'll try and find you now. Otherwise, you can ad me if you want - Lauren Watson, Wales.


----------



## RedRose19

im hugging my baby niece... ireland if that helps


----------



## RedRose19

shes got a pink dress on. and im wearing a pink headband..


----------



## MrsRoughton

think i just added you Lolly. i am claire strange lewis lmao!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

nope don't think that was you lol


----------



## Lolly W

MrsRoughton said:


> think i just added you Lolly. i am claire strange lewis lmao!!!

Just added you!


----------



## Lolly W

babyhopes10 said:


> shes got a pink dress on. and im wearing a pink headband..

OMG, there are 2100 Kate Coopers! 

What'[s your email address? I think I can search on that.


----------



## RedRose19

removed


----------



## MrsRoughton

added you babyhopes xx


----------



## RedRose19

accepted :D thanks for the add :)


----------



## KA92

Oh wer all adding on fb?adds me lol kim anderson you'll find me on becky(shockers) page


----------



## RedRose19

what pic do u have?


----------



## fluffyblue

HI girls how come this thread has moved ??


----------



## MrsRoughton

fluffyblue said:


> HI girls how come this thread has moved ??

dunno but thanks for the add!!!


----------



## shocker

Lol im away from the computer for one evening and theres reams of posts to catch up on :haha: I added everyone i didnt already have! will message drazic now aswell! The thread got moved cause charlotte asked that it be stickied cause it kept slipping down the page and getting lost among other threads! Its easier to locate now :thumbup: 
Kim - i think the same! if someone adds me on facebook then i tend to believe theyre real because trolls wouldnt go to all that trouble! (i hope!) and besides i have my sisters and brother in law on facebook so lol im real!! 
charlotte - i think you deffo need to not eat cheese before bedtime :haha: that sounds so scary!!!


----------



## KA92

lol i agree becky, ohs on facebook as is my sister and her boyfriend...nbut you never know a troll added me on msn etc youv heard the story lol

i fell on the ice today :( stuck my arm out to protect bubs and think i disloctated my shoulder...though probs not probs just bruised :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Right, voting for hotel time, my vote goes to comfort in, im gonna put numbers next to the hotel names, whichever has the biggest number, we go for? If everyones ok with staying in the same hotel that is?

And fluffy, Stircrazy kindly made it a sticky thread until the date of the meet, and then he'll unsticky it :) Ta SC :D

Yeah i'll stay away from the cheese hahaha xxx


----------



## shocker

Im ok with em all really lol cheapest one gets my vote! One problem! Bh and i have been looking online at the flights and the prices have gone waaayyy up since we last looked! Now its looking like the best option would be to fly over on the 20th and come back on the 22nd :shrug: argh confuzzled!


----------



## Charlotteee

The cheapest is the comfort in, just keep your eye on them hun, they'll drop again xx


----------



## cazza22

Hey babe my "Real" name is Carly lol x x x x x
oooohhhh how exciting im going to have a look now, ur a little superstar all the work you have put into this :thumbup:. Speak soon lov caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaBean

I'll hafta check flights etc, can someone from birmingham maybe PM me with where the nearest airport etc is? Thanks!


----------



## shocker

heya lizzie_moon! Babyhopes10 and i are in south of ireland and we're flying over too! Birmingham has its own airport and its the only one as far as i know, this is their site https://www.birminghamairport.co.uk/ aer lingus are having a sale at the moment and ryanair are always cheap so try them! :D


----------



## LunaBean

tho its the day after my OH's birthday, she may hurt me if I say I'm goin, lol. (joking, before anyone calls any abuse hotlines!!) Ohh, thought! maybe we'll go there for her bday, hehe!!


----------



## LunaBean

ok, thanks!!ohh found flights for £50 return!! 

edit - £35 if I wana take a bag! pah!


----------



## shocker

an extra 35?? thats madness lol i hate when they do that!! grrr!!
We might have to travel to dublin and fly from there cause so far we've been getting crazy prices like 150 euro!


----------



## RedRose19

omg really?? thats crazy!! :(


----------



## Charlotteee

So girls, have we decided which hotel??
I was gonna book next week, so if someone wants to share, they can send me half the money through paypal and i'll book at my end and then thats our room done.
Will update spreadsheet tonight.
And also, where is everybody travelling from. Maybe we could meet up along the way xx


----------



## RedRose19

well it looks like i will be able to go cuz ive got a new job :happydance: which means more money hehee.. i prob wont be able to book for another 2 weeks tho when i start getting money lol... i would like to share with someone cuz i hate staying in hotel rooms alone... its too creepy lol...


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats on the job :) and yeah ok, i dont mind waiting its just i get paid on wednesday so i can pay from them :)im trying to sort out a planned overdraft with my bank but i cant get one for another 2 months, grrr, i should get it on the day of the meet lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i have found this hotel and its the same prices as that one BUT its closer to the shops and train station AND they have rooms which sleep 3 and 4 ppl if a few wanted to share together.. it cost 56 for a single room but also 56 for a twin room which isnt alot if split by two..
a family room which cud sleep 4 is 75 divid that by 4 its not even 20 pounds each?? it just seems perfect let me know what ye think?

https://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/86412_days-hotel-birmingham-birmingham.aspx


----------



## RedRose19

well actually its abit out... :wacko: it says less than 2 miles away.. maybe thats too far


----------



## Charlotteee

That would be amazing if it wasnt 2 miles from the bull ring. Thats the main shopping centre. :dohh: Never mind, unless theres a way to travel 2 miles cheaply. Does anyone know if theres trams or buses in birmingham? xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i can't come now :(
i'm gutted.
tom asked me to marry him! and he's booked a little trip away (surprise as to where) on the 17th march (his birthday) he booked it ages ago and wasn't going to tell me about it until a few days before, but i told him about this so he decided to tell me yesterday when we got engaged! 
i am gutted. but i cant really moan cos he did a nice thing. 

hope you all have fun girls. and if there is another one, count me in!!
xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats hunni xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

There are buses in Birmingham pretty regular, 2 miles isnt far but traffic gets pretty bad so sometimes 2 miles can see like 5!.

DO you want me to have a look as I live in Brum?


----------



## Charlotteee

Ahh that would be great, and bexx congratulations!!

Im sure we can all let it slide that you cant come :) Really pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Right, im gonna start bringing out my accounting side and start a spreadsheet, showing hotels listed on front page, along with prices for each room, if we shared how much it would be each and yeah :D

Hope it will help you all xx


----------



## shocker

Good plan! :D i dont really mind where we stay!


----------



## Charlotteee

Feel like im making a holiday brochure haha xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Right, i have the excel file, but dont think i can upload on here. If you want it, tell me your email address and i'll get it sent to you :D

I think the best hotel, is going to be comfort inn xx


----------



## RedRose19

removed


----------



## shocker

added ya! Ok so whos staying in the hotels? lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Meeeee :D Im going for hatters, with the bunk beds x


----------



## RedRose19

meeeee :D


----------



## the_key2005

Conratulations Veganmum2be on the proposal and Congratulations Babyhopes on your new job!! :thumbup:


----------



## shocker

So have we decided on the hatter then? lol we talked about the others but they all have double beds!


----------



## Charlotteee

I think it is XD


----------



## KA92

this the one with the bunk beds? ;) :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeeeep :) :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

ok whos sharing with who?


----------



## Charlotteee

Well you can get a four bunkbed room or a six bunkbed room, so we had the idea that because we're the youngest me, rebecca, kim, and kate could share. Butttt i dunno if katie wants to share?? Do you drazic lol, cos if you do we can get th 6 bunkbed room? xx


----------



## RedRose19

id say just go for the 6 bunk bed one.. im sure she will wanna share and if anyone decided at the last min they wanna stay there is a spare bed then?


----------



## RedRose19

how much is that each?


----------



## shocker

Its £117 for the 6 person room! If theres 6 of us then its £19.50 (22.52 in euros) and if theres 5 then £23.40 (27.02 in euros) per night!
We need to figure out whos staying for two nights and whos not though because otherwise we may have to switch to another room or pay the excess


----------



## RedRose19

we might have to stay 2nights.. im gonna have another look but its so expessive to fly back on sunday...


----------



## shocker

Hmmm yes its looking like we'll deffo have to stay the two nights but i think the others may be staying friday to sunday and for us the cheapest is saturday to monday ive found some flights on ryaniar leaving dublin on saturday and flying back to dublin on monday for 15 each way but we'd have to pay to get to dublin and im sure the others are going friday to sunday achhhhh :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

omg the flights are now 423 euro!!! oh shocker i forgot to ask u.. did u hear about the murder in wilton?? i feel so scared right now... dont come to wilton at all


----------



## shocker

WTF??? OMG come on msn i havnt heard about it at all!! and also i found flights for 107 for friday - sunday leaving from cork, and also flights from dublin sat - mon for 30!


----------



## RedRose19

i found a cork to birm for 64?? sat-mon?

yeah its very scary cuz its on my road... and my oh has gone out... :(


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm staying friday-sunday :) xx


----------



## shocker

anyway we can change it to saturday - monday? cause otherwise its 100!!


----------



## RedRose19

ya... *puts on sad face eyes* pleaseeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## RedRose19

im in the chat room if ye wanna come in and chat about it?


----------



## Charlotteee

We prob could do, but most of the people on here work or are busy on the sunday. Have to wait and see what they say xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im really sorry to say that i wont be able to come =( i wish i could but im getting Married in 2011 and we are having our engagement party 17th of april this year so need every single penny i can get im really disappointed i cant come tho but my funds are to tight.

I wonna see loads of piccys tho and i hope you all have the best time and sorry it took me so long to post this.

Have fun!
Sorry again
Zoie
xxxxx


----------



## KA92

Lottybump said:


> so we had the idea that because we're the youngest me, rebecca, kim, and kate could share.

charlotte wants to share with us katie(drazic) cos she wants to rub our bumps...iv been told :| :rofl:

aww zoie that sucks hun but congrats via engagement party must post osme piccies so we know what wev been left for (i joke :))
x


----------



## Tulip

You do realise I'm still stalking you lot and will be demanding photographic evidence of this meet? :) xx


----------



## shocker

lol of course!!! hahaha i should have mentioned before i have a total problem with taking pictures! last time i went to germany for 5 days and ended up with about 400 pictures :blush: i have a problem! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Excellent!


----------



## Charlotteee

I shall be bringing my new digital camera aswell :happydance: it has 4gb of memory so lots will be takeenn :D
And kim im not the only one that wants to rub bumps :| :haha:
Bec have u managed to find any flightss? xx


----------



## shocker

yup but theyre saturday - monday :( grrrrr


----------



## RedRose19

we found some for i think it was 40 the other night.. but i cant book mine for another 2 weeks :( which is a pain but thats when i get paid.. 
sorry i wasnt about ladies.. i was in hospital alll yesterday :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww no kate i hope your ok.
And none of the girls are really talking on the thread now so i dont know if they can change to saturday-monday :dohh:
xxx


----------



## shocker

message them?? hope your ok kate :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'll just leave it a few days :) hmmm, what was the crack with getting a coach? xx


----------



## shocker

Kim suggested it the other day and i looked it up! Not only does it take 18 hours each way its also nearly £200!!! :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl: oh dear.
Errrm what about a thursday fly here and a saturday late night fly back? xx


----------



## RedRose19

u mean the ferry over? it cost 70 euro for the whole thing


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. ive just not eaten in nearly 48 hours!!! ahhhh im so hungry.. i cant stand tho.. gotta wait till later

oh ladies... i need to check out my test :rofl: i think im loosing it..
i think i got a faint line but not sure...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/260928-am-seeing-things.html


----------



## shocker

no the bus coach! 
Just checked, 150 euros for thursday - saturday :( still cheapest from sat -monday achhh gonna have to look into the ferry methinks!


----------



## RedRose19

we cud try fly from dublin?


----------



## Charlotteee

How would you get to birmingham off the ferry tho? train? xx


----------



## RedRose19

ihave found flights for 50!!! from dublin friday - monday :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

:happydance: but kate will they still be there when you book?
xx


----------



## shocker

if we leave dublin on the 19th on the 10.50pm flight and come back into dublin at either 1pm or 9.25pm on the 21st then it will cost 45 euro! but we wont arrive in birmingham til 11.55pm on the friday night!! still it sounds like our best option?


----------



## RedRose19

prob not lmao.. unless i beg my parents... hmmmm or ask my teddy bear... (oh) i call him that when i want something :rofl: he usually always works lmao


----------



## shocker

lol ryanair?? hahaha we posted same time!


----------



## Charlotteee

Can you still check into a hotel at that time? Im sure you can x


----------



## RedRose19

on the site i was looking at the flight was at 9.45.. still late but we get there at 11 ish which isnt too bad.. the sight is called edreams


----------



## shocker

oh thats much better!! lol that'd be grand sure! whens it coming back?


----------



## RedRose19

for ten euro more we can get there for 3??


----------



## shocker

ooooh that sounds good!! worth it for the extra tenner id say! :D


----------



## Charlotteee

So you can make the friday-sunday?? Now we just need to know which hotel haha xx


----------



## shocker

Mad hatters eh? :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Bunkys all the waaay ;)
Hahaha.
This going to be funny. 
Now we need to know how we're booking this hotel. Cos its £117 for the 4 bunk, which means someone has to book it in full, and we have to send our share to that person. Now then, who wants to be the booker? haha x


----------



## shocker

It says on your marvelous spreadsheat that the 6 bed one is 117? Well i dont have a credit card so that could be a problem! lol so can i sent a postal order to whoevers booking?


----------



## RedRose19

im the same.. no credit card here either... or any money yet :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Ohh, im trying to remember numbers, the spreadsheets on my laptop, im on toms :) So yeah, i dont have a credit card, but - i have a visa debit if that works?
And we need to know which girls are staying two nights, i mean if kim and you too are then we can book our room in full for the two nights. Which could be ok :) cos then i could go check in and you girls could just turn up depending on your flight times xx


----------



## shocker

yup that should work, dunno about the card tho and what about drazic? who else is coming? this threads been abandoonnnneedddd!!!:rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well the people that have confirmed are in pink on front page, and i dont know if katie wants to share :S x


----------



## RedRose19

ermmmmmmmm are we flying fri-mon?? that means were staying 3 nights


----------



## shocker

fri - mon???? i thought it was fri - sun/??? im sooooo confused!!


----------



## RedRose19

ok so it was sat - mon but now fri to sun ok not confused anymore :D


----------



## shocker

are the flights fri - sun? :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Hahaha, we reeeaaally need to get booking lol x


----------



## RedRose19

i need money first.. i get paid every2 weeks.. :dohh: so i get no money for another 2 weeks.. i can prob ask my parents to get my flight and i pay them back but i wont have money for the hotel for another 2 weeks.. sorry :(


----------



## Charlotteee

The hotels not that much of an issue, its your flights that need bookin really lol.
We could prob book the hotel next month :nope:
Dunno haha xx


----------



## RedRose19

ok so we need to make sure we book the same flights or we will be there at different planes :rofl: i dont like being in any part of brum on my own.. big baby i know... but ive heard too many bad things lol


----------



## shocker

Yeah id say the hotel would be grand but sure whenever you can we'll book the flights! I wont have moneyz til next week either


----------



## Charlotteee

That does wonders for me kate! Im getting train down on my own and having to wait for you two to get off your stinking vomit filled airplane :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shocker

LMAO! ive been there its actually lovely! send me the flight numbers!! :rofl: and times and links and whatnot!


----------



## shocker

you say that like its a bad thing charlotte!!! you know you love it :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

lmao so are u gonna meet us at the train station in brum 

i think we will get a train from the international cuz its like 30 mins away from the brum town.. i think it only cost about 4 pounds


----------



## Charlotteee

Mmmmm :) Puke. Haha x


----------



## Charlotteee

And yeah i will do :) i'll get to brum around 12 - then i shall check in and get keys for our bunk bed room ;) and unpack and then walk to train station to meet you sicky girls :) x


----------



## shocker

hahaha this is gonna be loltastic i can tell! :rofl:


----------



## KA92

:rofl: least your all doing sensible methods I plan to drive 5hours at 17weeks!I jaw no common sense lol


----------



## RedRose19

wait is it safe to fly while preg....


----------



## shocker

It is! i looked this up when you were telling me about your symptoms! and its perfectly safe to fly in first tri but not in third! :)


----------



## RedRose19

oh ok :D yayy ive no idea how far along ill be by then..


----------



## RedRose19

11-12 weeks if i am.. but i dont wanna get excited yet incase im not :(


----------



## shocker

Yeah i know what you mean, id say get yourself a frer!! theyre never wrong!! :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim, get a train silly!! And are you coming the friday? xx


----------



## KA92

:rofl: but i want to vroom vroom...i hate trains...i generally hate public transport atm, i sit with my hand cupped over my stomach cos i get bashed alot and dirty glares

ooomgggg kate??? Preggers? SOMEONE UPDATE ME!
please :kiss:


----------



## shocker

Look in the preggo tests gallery :D


----------



## KA92

im going im going *runs*

oh kateee? me think you be up le duff! 

sorry i thought my french accent was sexy :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Dont worry kim, i thought i it was sexy ;) hahaha
I just got home from a night of band hero and wineee v;") so if my typing is messsyyy, thennnn im a bit drunkyyys :haha:
Anyhoooo - 
KIM!! A re you vomin monday-friday?
Wait friay-sunday? Pahahaaaaa
Or saturday sunday? xx


----------



## shocker

:haha: YA DRUNKARD!!! you asked her if she was vomming monday - friday!! :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Ssshhhh!! Im not. Hahaha, i only had ONE bockle.
And i've not been this drunk for a while now. Xmas eve was my lasst p*ss uop. I desrved it me thinkssss xx


----------



## RedRose19

my head hurts so badly... :( ive a bad feeling about that line.. i think its just an evap line...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

KA92 said:


> aww zoie that sucks hun but congrats via engagement party must post osme piccies so we know what wev been left for (i joke :))
> x

Yehh i know =/ but if theres ever a next time i will be there lol! and i will be sure to post pictures lol! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KA92

yay

yes charlotte i wommin mon - friday

and sat and sun  i jokes

have a lovely time zoie and kate :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh dear god. Sorry about my drunken typing last night haha xxx


----------



## RedRose19

:rofl: dont worry we wont tease you... maybe in march we will lmao


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks :blush:


----------



## debgreasby

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: pmsl at drunklotty


----------



## Tulip

New username - Lottydrunk PMSL!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Look - i will remember you all laughing at me when you all turn up drunk one night one here 
This is unfair haha.
But hey so what! I havent been that happy in a while :) i had funnn x


----------



## RedRose19

hehe *makes a mental note not to drink while in brum* :rofl: well i wont be anyway if im preggy lol

ive got lots of cramps today.. so sure af is about to show.. but still nothing :shrug: she sud be here today... nothing yet...


----------



## KA92

:rofl: your such a funny drunk

its okay you wont catch me drinking for a while :haha: so i escape that one lol

aww kate i really hope she doesnt :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Kate im praying the :witch: doesnt show!!
Been to watch avatar tonight. Its amazing!!!!
And im not drunk haha xx


----------



## KA92

3D or the shit normal version?

i wana see it

aww booo :(
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

3D :D Its immense!!
Its soooo good :) but nearly 3 hours long x


----------



## RedRose19

ohh we saw avatar 3d it was really good..

well af showed up :( and its very painful.. ive not had a proper af since sept.. im hoping its a good sign that my body is ready to try again after the mc in nov.. 
im abit upset.. but oh said onto next cycle which cheered me up :)


----------



## KA92

:hugs: wishing you lost of good lcu kand some :dust:

i should go to the cinema more often last movie i saw was New Moon from Twilight :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

We watched that did you hear about the morgans the other week :) 
We go quite a lot - i may have just realized where all my wage goes!! Chuffin Cinema!
:amartass: We should go cinema on the meet!! :amartass:

xx


----------



## RedRose19

haha we saw that too.. it was so good lmao


----------



## the_key2005

We saw Avatar 3D last night also and loved it. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Charlotteee

Soooo when do you think we'll all be booking hotels? I dont wanna book until others do, and i cant book til others do if im sharing haha xx


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i cant book anything till i get paid sorry :(..


----------



## Charlotteee

Thats ok :) i was meaning more drazic and the others who are staying in a hotel :hugs: xx


----------



## shocker

You changed your name!! :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I was thinking of asking for lottydrunk.....
Hahahaha, but i couldn't lol. :rofl:

And yes i couldn't stand looking at bump anymore! Im not going to get one for a while haha xx


----------



## KA92

i lorve your new name

i want to change mine because i want to remain anonoymous (my mum googled my name and saw all my post so whats to stop others? :|)

maybe should ask when i worked out a new name

i still need to book time off for then then shall get back hun :)
sorreee


----------



## shocker

thats strange??? how could she do that? she couldnt have gotten it from your name she must've gotten it from you posting your full name on the forum so just go back and edit your posts


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I find it realllly hard to think about the future right now. Any further than a few days completely freaks me out. OH has lost his job, so I will probably have to do a last min job on the hotel and just save up for a while. I am so so skint! It sucks! Going from two wages to paying all the bills and rent on one wage sucks! 

Ahh well, sure it will come good soon. Just wish Birmingham wasn't so bloody far away. Come here and live in my house :rofl:


----------



## KA92

shocker said:


> thats strange??? how could she do that? she couldnt have gotten it from your name she must've gotten it from you posting your full name on the forum so just go back and edit your posts

i think shes taking the piss tbh...not even allowed to go into her work anymore cos "your showing a bit"...

tut!

heeellooo katie :wave: i know what ya mean via the hotle thing i just flippen spent £30 on a book for uni WHEN IM PLANNING ON CHANGING COURSE IN SEPTEMBER

pffft waste of my hard earned pennies :(


----------



## Charlotteee

£30!! For a BOOK!! I'd have said :nope: and stuck with it haha.
Right i think i may have to book next month. Im struggling sooo much this month with finances. I get paid on the 19th Feb. So around that time is good with me. We need to figure out a date and stick to it :D xx


----------



## shocker

I think thats a good plan! Im totally broke aswell and waiting on money that it now seems wont be here for at least 10 days argh!! So yup feb 19th is BOOKING DAY :happydance:


----------



## KA92

feb 19th is my broom broom tesat day...hopefully brroooom broom for me too :D

and i know...TO MAKE IT WORSE

there is now another book that i "must purchase in order to pass the course"

nooobeeess!! :haha:


----------



## shocker

hahaha!! ok so charlotteee and i have come out and revealed ourselves for the weird old grannys that we are and want to know if anyone else is up for a game of bingo in birmingham? :smug: i've never played and it'll be fun!!! :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl: im up for it!!! xx


----------



## shocker

:smug: i knew you would be!!! hope you bring your zimmer frame! i know i will ;)


----------



## KA92

bingo? two fat ladies etc?

oohhh yes please!
x


----------



## RedRose19

lol you ladies make me laugh lmao.... im all alone in the house.. omg creepy... i hate being alone in the house... :( i never sleep in the house on my own... i was told i dont get paid till feb the 12th.. :dohh: ill be getting my flight then :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Go on then weirdos, bingo it is! :rofl:

I have been looking at the journey from here - it is going to be a fooking nightmare! Why can't you all come to Norfolk and crash in my house - you can have all the cheap seaside bingo you like? :rofl:

Edit - The train is only 4 and a half hours but it £100! The coach is 7 hours and £70. There MUST be an easier way. DAMN ME NOT DRIVING!


----------



## shocker

omg lol!!! Bingos going to be EPIC! :rofl:
I have no idea where norfolk is!! lol and whats that about trains?? im confuzzled lol


----------



## KA92

i think il ge the train now...dunno if ill have a car by the meet


my mums saying shes not happy about me coming :cry: shes not letting me

but im gona come anyhow :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Is Norfolk not near london?? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Drazic<3 said:


> Go on then weirdos, bingo it is! :rofl:
> 
> I have been looking at the journey from here - it is going to be a fooking nightmare! Why can't you all come to Norfolk and crash in my house - you can have all the cheap seaside bingo you like? :rofl:
> 
> Edit - The train is only 4 and a half hours but it £100! The coach is 7 hours and £70. There MUST be an easier way. DAMN ME NOT DRIVING!

I know im not going but ive been stalkering to see what you girls are doing :) have you tried getting two singles babe?


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim im thinking of you. We also understand if you cant make the meet :hugs: xxx


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: kim 

pay day next friday... when is everyone booking there flights/hotels etc??


----------



## Charlotteee

I'll have to do mine next month. But also, would you all be really mad if i bailed??
Me and tom are definitely getting our house so we should be saving really xxx


----------



## shocker

If you dont go and kim doesnt go then kate and i will be flying over to see like 2 people, not much of a meet up really esp considering how expensive it is for us to get over :(


----------



## RedRose19

yeahhhhhh :( were coming allllllll the way from ireland.. *sniff sniff* :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

I just know i cant afford march. Lots of things have happened like cars breaking and exam fees needing paying for and now saving for house, it just doesnt seem possible xx


----------



## RedRose19

does the cat eyes off shrek :(


----------



## RedRose19

what if u just come down for the day on the saturday?? but we can do this trip on a budget.. find the cheapest hotel etc share the cost :D and im sure it would help...


----------



## Charlotteee

Id have to set off super early. Its a three hour train ride down there. Can we not change the date? Then some of the other girls who couldn't come before could possibly attend? xx


----------



## RedRose19

yep im ok with changing the date.. infact prob be better as ill have more saved :D...


----------



## Charlotteee

Woop woop :) x


----------



## KA92

back on brifely to tie up few threads etc i should no longer be on...

i dunno if i can come to march..tbh i dunno where my head is half the time right now

maybe later on i could...but its pretty raw atm ifykwim

:hug: to you all hope your all ok
x


----------



## analyticalema

I don't mind changing the date. 
I'll be driving down, so if people coming from the north want to just get to Stoke I don't mind driving people. I have six spaces in the car so it might be cheaper for people to get to Stoke rather than all the way to Birmingham. Just let me know! Xx


----------



## RedRose19

so what month were u thinking of.. april? may? i dont mind :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Errrm well may sounds good for me :shrug:

Is may ok for everyone else?? x


----------



## veganmum2be

i should be able to attend in May. no promises, as i'll have just payed for a wedding and all, but i _should_ be able too :) again i have no commitments, so i am free any day.

i'll keep track, but i dont come online for very long anymore, so dont have time to post much.
xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

sounds good to me but the last week in april im going to madrid with my friends.. so as long as its not that week sounds good to me :D


----------



## shocker

Sounds like a good plan to me!! :D


----------



## KA92

i should be able to come give or take uni exams :)
x


----------



## Charlotteee

:wohoo: we can get more people now!! :) xx


----------



## Tulip

MAY?? Now you're talking!! :happydance: 

WHOOP WHOOP! BINGO in BRUM in MAY!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Drazic<3

May should be fine with me, but later May will be better for me than earlier as I got work commitments. Still would really like to come though. :)


----------

